# Severum and Plants?



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

I put some Limnophila Sessilifolia in my 125 to see if the Severum would eat them or not,he didn`t. This has inspired me to make it a planted tank too. What plants do Severums or any Cichlid NOT eat?
Ph5.8
temp 78f
medium light


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Most thicked leaves plants should work like Anubias, swords etc. Also if you plant heavily with fast growers then if they do munch on them some you won't be able to tell.


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

I have some Anubias,Swords and Java fern,i`ll try a plant of each to see what he does. Thanks.


----------

